# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Στιρελα μη παραγωγή ατμού καθαρισμός;

## Sotos_ster

Καλησπέρα έχω ένα παλιο σύστημα σιδερώματος στιρελα και δεν βγάζει ατμό πιθανόν από άλατα. Ξέρει κανείς πως να το καθαρίσω ;

----------


## Panoss

Υπάρχουν διάφορες 'συνταγές':
1. σόδα με νερό
2. ξύδι
και άλλες.

Εγώ είχα χρησιμοποιήσει το ξύδι όταν είχε πρόβλημα το δικό μου, αλλά τελικά δεν ήταν το πρόβλημα τα άλατα αλλά η ηλεκτροβαλβίδα που ελέγχει τη ροή του ατμού.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Να βάλω μέσα στο ντεπόζιτο ξύδι ; Είχα την εντύπωση ότι αυτο είναι για απλά ατμοσίδερα

----------


## αλπινιστης

Το ξυδι κανει εξαιρετικη αφαλατωτικη δουλεια, απλα οταν βρασει μυριζει ΠΟΛΥ!
Υπαρχουν και ειδικα αφαλατωτικα για σιδερα και μποιλερ εκει που πουλανε ανταλλακτικα οικιακων συσκευων (καμια φορα και σε super market). 
Πριν απο αυτο ομως.....το εχεις ανοιξει και εχεις δει οτι το μποιλερ ζεσταινει?

----------


## pourpou

πρωτα κοιτα καθως πατας το πληκτρο ατμου αν ακους και την ηλεκτροβαλβιδα να οπλιζει,αν δεν ακους τιποτα πολυ πιθανο να ειναι καμμενο το πηνιο της βαλβιδας,φυσικα αυτο δεν ειναι απολυτο μιας και για να οπλισει η βαλβιδα σε μερικα μοντελα πρεπει να υπαρχει και θερμοκρασια στο μποιλερ αρα μπορει να ειναι και κατι αλλο.
σε καθε περιπτωση θελει μετρηση σε διαφορα σημεια.

----------


## Sotos_ster

Βασικά βγάζει ατμό κανονικά τελικά 
Απλά ήθελε παραπάνω ώρα να το αφήσω να ζεστάνει
Παρόλα αυτά θα ήθελα να το κάνω έναν καθαρισμό

----------


## Sotos_ster

Καλησπέρα 
Ψάχνω στο
Ίντερνετ πως να κάνω αφαλάτωση στο σύστημα σιδερώματος στιρελα αλλά όλα τα τιπς που γραφει είναι για ατμοσιδερα και όχι για συστήματά κ αυτό μου κάνει εντύπωση όπως επίσης κ στα σούπερ μάρκετ έχει ειδικά καθαριστικά που και εκείνα δεν αναφέρουν κάτι για συστήματά ατμού παρά μόνο για ατμοσιδερα . Μπορώ να πάρω ένα τέτοιο προϊόν κ να το χρησιμοποιήσω στο σύστημα-μπόιλερ η είναι μόνο για απλά ατμοσιδερα ;

----------


## Sotos_ster

Κανείς δεν υπάρχει εδώ να απαντήσει ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λογικά το καθαριστικό μπορεί να κάνει και για τα 2 συστήματα σιδερώματος / όμως το ατμοσίδερο υποθέτω καθαρίζει εύκολα με συνοπτικές απλές διαδικασίες (δεξαμενή νερού του ατμοσίδερου μέχρι να φτάσει στις οπές εξόδου ατμού θα καθαρίσει εύκολα λόγω μικρού μήκους "σωληνώσεων " . Για τα ατμοσίδερα γίνονται αναφορές για χρήση σόδας / ξύδι / και εν συνεχεία ξέπλυμα με σκέτο  νερό .
https://www.mama365.gr/14898/pos-na-...to-sidero.html
Στο σύστημα με μπόιλερ έχεις μεγάλο μήκος σωληνώσεων και δεν βλέπω πως θα φύγουν τα άλατα / θα παραμείνουν μέσα στο μπόιλερ λόγω μεγαλύτερης ποσότητας αλάτων / γιαυτό από αναφορές άλλων βάζουν το καθαριστικό στο σύστημα σιδερώματος με μπόιλερ το λειτουργούν παρομοίως με το ατμοσίδερο / αλλά στο τέλος αναποδογυρίζουν το μπόιλερ για να πετάξουν έτσι και την μεγάλη ποσότητα αλάτων με σύντομο τρόπο .

----------


## Sotos_ster

Η βλακεία που έκανα ήταν ν βάλω ξύδι πριν καιρό και τώρα δύσκολα φευγει η μυρωδιά με αποτέλεσμα τα ρούχα να μύριζουν κάπως σιδερωνοντας τα γιαυτο λέω να πάρω κανα καθαριστικο του εμπορίου μπας και εξοντώσει την μυρωδιά του ξυδιού μέσα Π το μπόιλερ

----------


## Sotos_ster

Γενικά είχε χρόνια να χρησιμοποιηθει και έβγαζε μια ελαφρώς περίεργη μυρωδιά και πριν απ το ξύδι . Τι να κάνω ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Χωρίς να είμαι εμπειρικός στα περί καθαρισμών , θεωρώ ότι παρόλο που επιχείρησες να το καθαρίσεις με ξύδι και λογικά με τα ξεπλέματα με σκέτο νερό θα έπρεπε να μην έχει οσμές , ότι το μπόιλερ / σωληνώσεις περιέχουν και πάλι μέρη αλάτων που λειτουργεί σαν σφουγγάρι για τις μυρωδιές και τις κατακρατεί αυτές μόνιμα . Ότι δηλαδή γίνεται και στα πλυντήρια , πρέπει στην ακινησία και μη χρήση να αδειάζεις τα δοχεία

----------

